# Those MMA guys...they're wacky...



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 14, 2012)

You can't make this stuff up.

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...rested-after-being-found-naked-in-church?lite



> Mixed martial arts fighter arrested after being found naked in church
> A mixed martial arts fighter was arrested Monday morning on suspicion of breaking into a Mission Viejo, Calif., church and setting off fire extinguishers while in the nude, police said.
> The church's pastor called deputies at about 9 a.m. to report that he'd found books and CDs scattered throughout the church, broken picture frames and fire extinguisher dust on the first and second floors, Orange County sheriff's spokesman Jim Amormino told City News Service.
> Jason "Mayhem" Miller, 31, was found on the second floor without any clothes on, Amormino said. He was booked on suspicion of burglary.
> Miller is best known as an Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) fighter and host of MTVs "Bully Beatdown." Friends say they were shocked to hear what happened.


----------



## Steve (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah, this went around yesterday. Miller's got some issues.  Hope he figures them out...


----------



## elder999 (Aug 14, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> You can't make this stuff up.




I dunno, _Mayhem Found Naked in Church After *Rampage*_.

Kinda puts a sort of homoerotic spin on it that makes me throw up in my mouth a little........:lfao: :barf:

(Knew that dude did drugs.....kids, don't do drugs, or you could wind up naked in church after rampage....:lfao: )

EDIT: 
*OC Sheriff: Jason &#8216;Mayhem&#8217; Miller Found Naked After Rampage Through Mission Viejo Church*

and here it was I thought I'd made that up. :lfao:

I know I shouldn't make fun at the misfortune of others, but no one got hurt, and hopefully he'll get the help he needs.......and it *is* funny!. :lfao:


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 14, 2012)

You could have just as easily put as the title of the thread 'These Junkies are Wacky', or 'Men are Wacky', the fact he does MMA is incidental to the story, it doesn''t make MMA people wacky because one person takes drugs ( 'bath salts' by all accounts)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 14, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> You could have just as easily put as the title of the thread 'These Junkies are Wacky', or 'Men are Wacky', the fact he does MMA is incidental to the story, it doesn''t make MMA people wacky because one person takes drugs ( 'bath salts' by all accounts)



Yeah, I know.  But it's fun to tease.

Besides, there seem to have been a lot of MMA guys getting arrested for drunken brawls and so on lately - I don't post them all.  I just notice them.  I think MMA might be attracting a certain type of young man who hasn't, shall we say, 'settled down' yet.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, I know. But it's fun to tease.
> 
> Besides, there seem to have been a lot of MMA guys getting arrested for drunken brawls and so on lately - I don't post them all. I just notice them. I think MMA might be attracting a certain type of young man who hasn't, shall we say, 'settled down' yet.



Well I guess it's better than the 'martial arts instructors sexually abusing kids' ones.....


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 14, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Well I guess it's better than the 'martial arts instructors sexually abusing kids' ones.....



Hey, I've been down that road trying to get a discussion going about the issue.  I've even written to Black Belt magazine, suggesting that they consider a serious article or at least officially take note of the problem; didn't even get a response.  I think it's horrible; new cases in the papers every single day.  And we as martial artists collectively stick our heads in the sand and pretend it's not happening.  Just watch - the thread will die right here because no one will respond.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Aug 14, 2012)

Perhaps one could reach out to MA Success as it is geared more towards people who consider themselves professionals in MA. I for one haven't heard of recent cases of this Bill, but then I'm always behind in the news for everything.
Back to the OP, I always kind of liked Mayhem. If he's using that bath salt garbage, that's a real shame. I never understand why anyone wants to do that stuff.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Aug 14, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, I know.  But it's fun to tease.
> 
> Besides, there seem to have been a lot of *MMA guys getting arrested for drunken brawls and so on lately* - I don't post them all.  I just notice them.  I think MMA might be attracting a certain type of young man who hasn't, shall we say, 'settled down' yet.



Examples? I haven't heard this.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2012)

The problem is that people who look for reasons to ban MMA and it's promotions will trawl through the internet and come up with a load of stuff like this ( wow look at this headline, MMA guys are wacky...they take drugs and do violent/nasty/odd things) and use it to justify why they don't want MMA. TMA people here will look at it and go 'see, told you so' as it confirms their prejudices against MMA, it's not teasing tbh it can be quite expensive for MMA people. We've had shows here already to go and local councils have pulled the plug with no recourse for appeal. It costs the promoter thousands not to mention the time fighters have spent training (we don't have full time fighters here, I can think of three Brit full time fighters and they live in America) etc.  

On a another martial forum I use we have discussed the child abuse problem and how to deal with it, we can't stop it happening sadly but we can make sure that we lessen the chances, that we notice when it happens and we do our best to stop and prevent it. It may be a difficult subject but it's not difficult to discuss it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 15, 2012)

Himura Kenshin said:


> Perhaps one could reach out to MA Success as it is geared more towards people who consider themselves professionals in MA. I for one haven't heard of recent cases of this Bill, but then I'm always behind in the news for everything.



http://www.louthleader.co.uk/news/l...-charged-with-13-child-sex-offences-1-4143021



> Mablethorpe martial arts instructor charged with 13 child sex offences
> 
> Published on Thursday 9 August 2012 09:42
> 
> A MABLETHORPE martial arts instructor has been charged by police with 13 alleged sexual offences involving children.



http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/police-of...x-and-pornography-charges-20120731-23co4.html




> Police officer facing child sex and pornography charges
> July 31, 2012
> A FORMER police officer faces more than 50 child sex and pornography charges after one of his alleged victims found on a website explicit photos of herself and other girls taken by him nearly a decade earlier.
> 
> Wayne Paul Mason, 42, had sexual relationships with at least two 14 and 15 year old girls he met through his role as a youth group leader and karate teacher at  a Baptist Church in Sydney&#8217;s south-west, the District Court heard today.



http://www.mercurynews.com/news/ci_21219656/fremont-kung-fu-teacher-enters-plea-student-molestation



> Fremont kung fu teacher enters plea in student molestation case
> 
> By Natalie Neysa Alund, The Argus
> Posted:   08/02/2012 11:36:57 AM PDT
> ...



I monitor news about martial arts, martial artists, and other such news stories because I like to find incidents of martial artists stopping crime or assisting police, etc.  However, I have to wade through this stuff - nearly an everyday occurrence.  But no one wants to talk about it.  We have, as martial artists, a problem.  And we ignore it.

People get on the Catholic Church for ignoring the problem of priests who molest children.  Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2012)

It's certainly discussed here in the UK on the other site I go on, along with how we can help prevent child abuse, how we protect children and how we behave. All the organisations here have child protection policies, the local social services have courses and we have the CRB checks. Now of course people fall through the net and commit crimes but we try hard not to ignore the subject. The martial arts community is a small one here and the chances of an instructor being known to a lot of people is high. 
This is typical of the child protection policies all clubs and associations have here, it is a big subject both with parents and instructors.
http://www.amauk.co.uk/downloads/documents/AMA-Child-Protection-Policy.pdf
http://www.press.nakmas.org.uk/#/safe-kids/4530011343
http://budokwai.com/index_files/cp_policy.htm
http://www.ukasko.com/childprotection.php
http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/agencies-public-bodies/crb/

As I said obviously people do commit crimes despite all this but they are also being found out, we all try to be as open as possible about it. Parents here are very knowledgable about the child protection policies and CRB checks and do ask about them. It may be easier for us being a relatively small community in a small country. I'm not sure the subject is ignored on MT, people have posted about it but often threads are hampered by the subject being under legal restants as cases are ongoing and information scarce. I'm not sure what you think we are hiding or not doing tbh.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 15, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> I'm not sure what you think we are hiding or not doing tbh.



Such threads on MT die a relatively quick death.  High read count, low responses.  What we are not doing is not talking about it here.  We collectively pretend it does not happen, other than to occasionally tsk, tsk, about the more major cases.  I'm glad to hear it's being discussed on your 'other' forum.  I only know this one, I don't go to other martial arts forums.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Such threads on MT die a relatively quick death. High read count, low responses. What we are not doing is not talking about it here. We collectively pretend it does not happen, other than to occasionally tsk, tsk, about the more major cases. I'm glad to hear it's being discussed on your 'other' forum. I only know this one, I don't go to other martial arts forums.




I don't think anyone is pretending it doesn't exist, I think there's only so much you can say about a case a few thousand miles away and not knowing any of the people involved. We discuss it because we know the people. You could try a thread asking what people ie instructors, clubs, schools etc policies are, that would give people something to write about. 
Just about every sport here in the UK has discussions on child protection in their coaching courses. You could ask what people do here, what laws there are, what checks etc. I think you'll find it's not being ignored at all.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 15, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> I don't think anyone is pretending it doesn't exist, I think there's only so much you can say about a case a few thousand miles away and not knowing any of the people involved. We discuss it because we know the people. You could try a thread asking what people ie instructors, clubs, schools etc policies are, that would give people something to write about.
> Just about every sport here in the UK has discussions on child protection in their coaching courses. You could ask what people do here, what laws there are, what checks etc. I think you'll find it's not being ignored at all.



I respectfully disagree.  When a case involving a Catholic priest hits the news, the MT crowd can't wait to start offering their hateful comments about Catholics and the Church in general. They're all authorities on what Catholics believe and what the Church is doing wrong, and how religions that they don't even believe in have to be forced to change their beliefs and their rules, etc.  Distance and time don't seem to make them choose to keep their comments to themselves, now, do they?  But martial arts instructors? OOh, that's different.  We're not qualified to speak about that.  If there was 'not much to say' then you'd think some of the haters would keep their hateful mouths shut when tearing down the Catholic Church, eh?  Guess not.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 15, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I respectfully disagree. When a case involving a Catholic priest hits the news, the MT crowd can't wait to start offering their hateful comments about Catholics and the Church in general. They're all authorities on what Catholics believe and what the Church is doing wrong, and how religions that they don't even believe in have to be forced to change their beliefs and their rules, etc. Distance and time don't seem to make them choose to keep their comments to themselves, now, do they? But martial arts instructors? OOh, that's different. We're not qualified to speak about that. If there was 'not much to say' then you'd think some of the haters would keep their hateful mouths shut when tearing down the Catholic Church, eh? Guess not.



Bill, quite honestly, I probably am something of an authority on the Catholic church, and, while I may have offered some opinions on the subject of Catholic belief, and what I think they should be doing and/or have done about pedophile priests, I've never torn down the church, and have only spoken with repsect about the Pope.

 As for martial arts instructors, I've spoken with nothing but sadness, contempt and/or surprise about those circumstances, especially in the two instances where I knew the individuals. As for what we can do about it, or what we should do about it, I'm completely baffled, and more interested in how an individual might prevent such accustations from even being possible or concievable-I don't currently teach any "children"-but when I do I won't be alone with them, won't have them change uniforms on my premises, won't be using the same bathroom and will always allow parents to observe class. I can't tell anyone else to do these things, or tell parents that they should insist on them-I can only do them for myself and explain why.

Don't see what this has to do with Mayhem getting on a naked Rampage, though......:barf: :lfao:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 15, 2012)

elder999 said:


> Don't see what this has to do with Mayhem getting on a naked Rampage, though......:barf: :lfao:



Talk to Tez, I didn't go there first.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Talk to Tez, I didn't go there first.




Hey I have broad shoulders.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 15, 2012)

UFC fighter's incredibly heroic act


----------

